

Why [programming] job postings always looking for “rockstars?” - Unosolo
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/51133/why-job-postings-always-looking-for-rockstars/61314#61314

======
michaelpinto
rockstars = we don't have the money to pay for the rest of the band...

